

XML to JSON Converter. By a 15 year old. - karlcoelho1
https://github.com/karlcoelho/xml-to-json

======
nezza-_-
I'm not sure what your age has to do with this submission, I know a guy who
wrote a simple operating system with 15 and never put his age online just to
get 'real feedback' as he put it.

Edit: After looking at the code it also becomes apparent that you did not
write an "XML-to-JSON converter" but just put a (very simple) web-frontend in
front of the crack-library. (
[http://www.railstips.org/blog/archives/2009/04/01/crack-
the-...](http://www.railstips.org/blog/archives/2009/04/01/crack-the-easiest-
way-to-parse-xml-and-json/) ) Not to discourage you, but I don't think the
title is really honest this way.

------
onion2k
It falls over with an internal server error if you enter invalid XML. That's
not good. Besides that, it's ace that you're learning and putting code out
there for snarky old people like me to complain about. ;)

Regarding your age though, you're old too.
[http://www.ted.com/talks/thomas_suarez_a_12_year_old_app_dev...](http://www.ted.com/talks/thomas_suarez_a_12_year_old_app_developer.html)
;)

------
fenollp
The useful part: [https://github.com/karlcoelho/xml-to-
json/blob/master/app.rb...](https://github.com/karlcoelho/xml-to-
json/blob/master/app.rb#L11-L12)

